# Trapping Books?



## Trapper25 (Jan 18, 2008)

Are Stanley Hawbakers and Hal Sullivan trapping books very good and informitive? And what other trapping authors would you guys recomend? thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sullivan's are very good as are his videos.

Dobbin's


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

i like tc connor and john graham


----------

